# Tito vs Chuck Dec. 30th



## Doublebase (Dec 11, 2006)

Discuss.


----------



## drew_c (Dec 11, 2006)

Heh. Voting with my heart instead of my head.. picking Tito by submission. 

There is a new good video preview of this fight @ ufc.com ... though by the time the actual PPV rolls around I'm sure we will all be sick of seeing it


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 11, 2006)

I think Tito will win this fight.  I do not think it will go to decision though.  I picked Tito by KO.  He's gonna do the ground the pound to Chucks face until Big John stops it.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 11, 2006)

Chuck KO. I don't think Tito can get in to take down Chuck. It will be like every other fight when someone tries to rush Chuck. He's just too good of a puncher. Tito will either get caught coming in or get sick of shooting and stand up and get knocked out again.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 11, 2006)

drew_c said:


> Heh. Voting with my heart instead of my head.. picking Tito by submission.
> 
> There is a new good video preview of this fight @ ufc.com ... though by the time the actual PPV rolls around I'm sure we will all be sick of seeing it


 
Me too. Tito by decision.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 11, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Chuck KO. I don't think Tito can get in to take down Chuck. It will be like every other fight when someone tries to rush Chuck. He's just too good of a puncher. Tito will either get caught coming in or get sick of shooting and stand up and get knocked out again.



Somebody has to get in on Chuck.  Tito will be the one to do it.  Tito wants this belt more then anything.  He stepped up his training big time for this fight.  I think we are going to another champ.  Just like we did in the welter weight division.  Is Matt Hughes fighting Matt Serra Dec. 30th also?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 11, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Somebody has to get in on Chuck.  Tito will be the one to do it.  Tito wants this belt more then anything.  He stepped up his training big time for this fight.  I think we are going to another champ.  Just like we did in the welter weight division.  Is Matt Hughes fighting Matt Serra Dec. 30th also?



I thought Serra gets a title fight...IMO, they should get him into that title fight ASAP, he has a very good chance of losing to just about anybody at any time.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 11, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> I thought Serra gets a title fight...IMO, they should get him into that title fight ASAP, he has a very good chance of losing to just about anybody at any time.



I thought he would fight the champ at the time he won.  That was Matt Hughes.  I'm not sure though.  Would have to do some research.


----------



## drew_c (Dec 11, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Somebody has to get in on Chuck.  Tito will be the one to do it.  Tito wants this belt more then anything.  He stepped up his training big time for this fight.  I think we are going to another champ.  Just like we did in the welter weight division.  Is Matt Hughes fighting Matt Serra Dec. 30th also?



I forget where I read it but I think the Serra/GSP fight is tentatively scheduled for February. They both did an interview talking about the fight on the last "inside the ufc"


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 11, 2006)

Its all going to depend on how far Tito has developed his stand up. I've yet to see someone use kicks effectively against chuck and if tito can land 2-3 lower  leg shots and some rib shots he will be in a better person to shoot for the takedown.

That being said, I think Tito is going to run out way too gung ho and get clobbered by Chuck early


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 11, 2006)

I was waiting for a thread to be made about this fight.  I hope to god we are smelling another chance in having a new champ.  Last UFC fight was prolly the most exciting one.  After watching UFC unleashed yesterday, seeing Hughes fight Evan Tanner made me really wanna watch Hughes get his ass kicked by GSP again!




Goodfella9783 said:


> Chuck KO. I don't think Tito can get in to take down Chuck. It will be like every other fight when someone tries to rush Chuck. He's just too good of a puncher. Tito will either get caught coming in or get sick of shooting and stand up and get knocked out again.



I am hoping your wrong, but youre spot on.  I honestly dont know what Tito has been doing this whole time, but I would SUSPECT hes been training his absolute hardest.  I really want to see the redneck bleed.

Really, I want him spitting blood.  I know, I ask for a lot.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 11, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> After watching UFC unleashed yesterday, seeing Hughes fight Evan Tanner made me really wanna watch Hughes get his ass kicked by GSP again!



I think you mean Frank Trigg.  Tanner fought Rich Franklin.  Or maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 11, 2006)

Mmmm you might be right.  Shit, both names fill the spots.


----------



## the nut (Dec 11, 2006)

Griffin made Tito's takedowns look so weak, and Chuck has the toughest takedown defense in the UFC. So if Tito hasn't vastly improved he's in for a long, or should I say short, night!

I took Chuck by TKO.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 11, 2006)

We'll see the best Tito yet. Everyone seems to forget his humble beginnings ... as a striker who waxed all that stood before him with viciously fast left and right combos ... he was merciless. Now Tito is stronger than he ever was _with better ground skills. _Understand I don't like this guy's attitude; Tito's a punk with no respect for anyone in the ring. His sportsmanship doesn't change the reality that he *is* the toughest *UFC* fighter Chuck has faced and IMHO he will not go down like everyone is expecting.  Hey if Chuck tags his ass then it's nap time but that goes either way.  

  What sets Chuck???s game apart from the other UFC light heavyweights is that he will stay in the pocket and bang with anyone, while everyone else in his weight class throws a few then tries a take-down, clinches, or steps back.  Tito has shown he can and will stand up and bang with Chuck.  IMHO this is where it will get interesting. We've seen Chuck's bell get rung but so far no-one had what it took to close the deal afterwards _because_ when Chuck???s head is buzzed he still has his legs.  He has that rare nervous system that doesn???t go on the blink when in that limbo land of semi-consciousness.  Now factor in that Tito has what it takes to really knock him out ??? he _can_ knock Chuck _right the fuck out_.  Tito on the other hand is not so well possessed of his body when he gets his ticket punched.  If Chuck does tag him Tito will once again drop like the sack of shit he is which to me is interesting ... seeing Tito get his ass knocked the fuck out (I really don???t like him).

  This is one damn good fight with the KO potential from both camps offering the most likely outcome.  Throw into the mix a stronger ground game on Tito's side and it becomes the first fight I won't bet on in a couple of decades.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 11, 2006)

the nut said:


> Griffin made Tito's takedowns look so weak, and Chuck has the toughest takedown defense in the UFC. So if Tito hasn't vastly improved he's in for a long, or should I say short, night!
> 
> I took Chuck by TKO.



 See now here's where the cynic in me comes out.  I think there is a little hocus-_poke us_ going on behind the scenes at UFC.  I have never seen Tito lay off of a fighter but he absolutely did just that vs Griffin.  He could have walked right through Griffin???s lame ass fake jab and destroyed him early.  Instead he layed off and let the fight go past its otherwise probable conclusion of Griffin getting knocked out or sub???d.

  What???s up with that


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 11, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> Its all going to depend on how far Tito has developed his stand up. I've yet to see someone use kicks effectively against chuck and if tito can land 2-3 lower  leg shots and some rib shots he will be in a better person to shoot for the takedown.
> 
> That being said, I think Tito is going to run out way too gung ho and get clobbered by Chuck early



Yup.  Totally agree.  

Hopefully Tito learned from everyone else who has fought Chuck - they try to stand toe to toe and they get knocked out because NOBODY can match Chuck's punches - even Tito.  I see this going one of two ways - either over in 2 minutes due to Tito getting knocked out or going three rounds with Tito possibly wearing him down and winning by submission.  The big key is getting Liddell to the ground, because he hasn't had to go there in his last five fights.


----------



## the nut (Dec 11, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> I have never seen Tito lay off of a fighter but he absolutely did just that vs Griffin.



I disagree... Tito was trying like hell the last to rounds to get Griffin down, but his sprawling was dominant.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 11, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> See now here's where the cynic in me comes out. I think there is a little hocus-_poke us_ going on behind the scenes at UFC. I have never seen Tito lay off of a fighter but he absolutely did just that vs Griffin. He could have walked right through Griffin???s lame ass fake jab and destroyed him early. Instead he layed off and let the fight go past its otherwise probable conclusion of Griffin getting knocked out or sub???d.
> 
> What???s up with that


 
IMO he was pussy-footin in that fight hoping not to get injured before his "big fight" with Shamrock. I agree, he could have ended that bascially when he wanted to, and did just enough in his mind to seal the victory. 

I wouldn't bet on the Liddell/Ortiz fight either, could definitely go either way.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 11, 2006)

the nut said:


> I disagree... Tito was trying like hell the last to rounds to get Griffin down, but his sprawling was dominant.



I follow ya and I agree ... I'm talking the first round when Griffin was coming at Tito not the later stuff.  Griffin vs Tito when he was coming up for his first title shot would have been a KO'd Griffin.  This time Tito has to dance to Dana White's music ... "Okay Tito don't take our boy out right away" ... so he gave Griffin a pass in that first round.  He layed off ...


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 11, 2006)

Who else is on the card for that night?  When will we see Griffin again?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 11, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Who else is on the card for that night? When will we see Griffin again?


 
Griffin fights that night too:

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=EventDetail.FightCard&eid=326

Decent lookin card.


----------



## drew_c (Dec 11, 2006)

Beat to the punch ^


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 11, 2006)

Griffen fights Jardine.

http://66.ufc.com/  Card is on there.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 11, 2006)

I think Tito needs to be smart, bide his time, and shoot when the opportunity comes.  I think what you see with Chuck's sprawl is that other people have been dominated by him, got frustrated, and just threw half-assed shots.  It is almost like they think there is only 1 round.  I think Tito needs to stand with Chuck, stay away, and shoot when Chuck gets frustrated, or after he throws one of those sloppy knock out punches.  The great thing about an overhand right is that when someone misses one, the takedown is right there for the taking.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 11, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> I think Tito needs to be smart, bide his time, and shoot when the opportunity comes. I think what you see with Chuck's sprawl is that other people have been dominated by him, got frustrated, and just threw half-assed shots. It is almost like they think there is only 1 round. I think Tito needs to stand with Chuck, stay away, and shoot when Chuck gets frustrated, or after he throws *one of those sloppy knock out punches.* The great thing about an overhand right is that when someone misses one, the takedown is right there for the taking.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 11, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


>



It is a sloppy punch, it just so happens he only throws it at the right time, so I s'pose that's a good thing.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 11, 2006)

I wondwer how many out of the nine posted fights will make the PPV ... but the card as it stands now looks good.


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 11, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> It is a sloppy punch, it just so happens he only throws it at the right time, so I s'pose that's a good thing.



chuck throws with his entire body with great accuracy. If you watch griffin he throws weak non effective arm punches

watch any great stand up fighter - chuck, cro cop, fedor, all throw with their entire bodies. power punches for the win


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 11, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> chuck throws with his entire body with great accuracy. If you watch griffin he throws weak non effective arm punches
> 
> watch any great stand up fighter - chuck, cro cop, fedor, all throw with their entire bodies. power punches for the win



No doubt, but if he throws it and misses he will get taken down.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 11, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> chuck throws with his entire body with great accuracy. If you watch griffin he throws weak non effective arm punches
> 
> watch any great stand up fighter - chuck, cro cop, fedor, all throw with their entire bodies. power punches for the win



Yes and very fast unorthodox punches.  Weird angles, makes it hard to defend the punches.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 11, 2006)

This is gonna suck balls ... I gotta be outta town when this goes on


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 11, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> It is a sloppy punch, it just so happens he only throws it at the right time, so I s'pose that's a good thing.



From most replays that Ive seen of Chuck, most of them look like sloppy punches.

Cant say that they arent effective though.


----------



## the nut (Dec 11, 2006)

The Iceman prepares for mixed martial arts showdown with Tito Ortiz at UFC 66 
Neil Davidson, Canadian Press
Published: Monday, December 11, 2006 

ARROYO GRANDE, Calif. (CP) - John Hackleman's rural woodsy California home is filled with pain. 

Outside there are wheelbarrows crammed with 210-pound weights. Worn dumbbells. Seventy-pound medicine balls. Weightlifting machines and workout benches in a garage that will never grace Good Housekeeping. And down in a gully, a giant gazebo covering a cage for fighting. 

This is where UFC light-heavyweight champion Chuck (The Iceman) Liddell hones his skills leading up to a mixed martial arts fight. Like Liddell, it's nothing fancy. But it gets the job done. 

Liddell is prepping for a Dec. 30 mega-bout in Las Vegas, a rematch with 205-pound rival Tito Ortiz. There's not too much love lost between them but trainer Hackleman says when it comes to Liddell, don't get too caught up in fight storylines. 

"He's the Iceman. He doesn't really get too worked up about anything or anybody," Hackleman said. 

On this day, Liddell is working up a sweat inside the covered cage as a light drizzle falls. Paired with Ross Pointon, whom UFC fans will recall from Season 3 of The Ultimate Fighter reality TV show - Liddell is glued to the English fighter as they circle each other. 

His eyes might as well be a laser painting a military target. 

Liddell's leg snakes out and a high kick smacks the side of Pointon's head. A lightning-fast punch follows and the tattooed Brit - in case the thick accent doesn't give it away, his neck reads Made in England - topples to the ground like a sack of potatoes despite the protective gear encasing his head and Liddell's leg. 

More pain at Casa Hackleman. It's usually private pain, but the Liddell camp has agreed to let a reporter watch this time. 

Liddell apologizes for almost decapitating his training partner, and offers a suggestion for how to avoid a kick to the head the next time. For Pointon, it's advice worth taking if he wants to make it to dinner. 

Liddell-Ortiz promises to be a UFC benchmark, taking the rising sport of MMA to dizzying new heights. It's likely more than one million people will open their wallets to see the pay-per-view broadcast, generating revenue of some $40 million. That's almost 20 times what the current UFC owners paid for the company - and in one night. 

At 36, Liddell is the reigning rock star of mixed martial arts. with the looks - think biker meets prison gang leader - and fists to rule a sport filled with tough guys. 

His job is to put people to sleep. And he excels at it. 

"He's unique in his punching power," Hackleman explains. "His awkward punches, his unorthodox punches, his granite chin. He's unique in that he can take a punch as well as give one . . . He's a warrior." 

Liddell is also a winner. He has been beaten just once in his last 13 bouts and avenged that loss by knocking out Randy Couture in their rubber match two fights ago in February. Last time out in August, according to the Nevada State Athletic Commission, he made US$250,000 for stopping Brazilian Renato Sobral in 95 seconds. Chances are he made a lot more, but the UFC doesn't like to talk money. 

Liddell is no Baryshnikov in the ring, but he is explosive and effective. Long and lean, he almost lopes through fights, looking for an angle or opening to deliver a punch. His right hand is constantly cocked and he doesn't need much to let it fly. 

Like other fighters, he is constantly thinking ahead, looking to set up the finishing blow. If you are in the ring with the Iceman, blunt force trauma is a second away. 

"I have one-punch power with both hands and both feet," Liddell says matter-of-factly. 

And Liddell plays to his strength with an uncanny ability to avoid takedowns, allowing him to stay on his feet where he can hunt opponents down. 

"While you're trying to figure out how to beat Chuck, it's just one quick punch and you're gone," said Hackleman. 

Hackleman says Liddell, at 19-3, is a better fighter than the one who battered and bloodied Ortiz en route to a second-round TKO in April 2004. 

"He's better, more experienced, more explosive," said Hackleman. "More lateral movement. He's lighter on his feet, punches on the run better. 

Liddell thinks both fighters are improved versions of the 2004 models. But he believes he has Ortiz's number. "I think I should beat him every time we fight and he doesn't like that." 

Still he concedes it could be a tougher fight this time round. 

"He's got to come after me with something. We'll see what he came up with." 

Hackleman also gives the 31-year-old Ortiz his due. 

"Tito's tough as nails. I just think Chuck has a harder punch and a harder chin, and more skills and more tools. Tito's every bit as every fighter in the world, I think he's just outgunned and outskilled." While much is made of Ortiz's training regimen, at high altitude in California's Big Bear Lake, Liddell knows how to build up a sweat near the California coast. Hackleman, who runs a gym in Arroyo Grande called The Pit, fashions home-made exercises with an eye to what happens in fights. 

Throwing a 70-pound medicine ball chest-high at a post some three feet away with enough velocity that it bounces back to your feet? Helps fight off an opponent in a clinch. Swinging a 20-kilogram blob of black metal with a handle from between your knees to chest height (dubbed the elephant, because the movement makes like you have a trunk)? Helps drive an opponent over your shoulder in a throw. 

There is method in Hackleman's madness. Not to mention a little style. 

Painted black toenails are de rigeur in his camp. And now the trend appears to be spreading to other fighters. 

Hackleman, an imposing figure in his own right with shaved head and multiple tattoos, says it started one night when his girlfriend did his nails and the next day it was too much aggravation to get it off. 

Here's betting not many ask Liddell about his penchant for painted toes. But in person, Liddell is far from the gruff psycho biker image. He is down to earth, with an appreciation of what he's got, how he got there and what it's going to take to keep it a little longer. 

Ask the right question and he cracks a wry smile. But as in the ring, he gives little away. 

As he warms up in the cage with four other fighters, he moves in time to the playlist he has prepared on his iPod, blaring out of portable speakers. Like Liddell, it's an eclectic mix: Akon, Motorhead, 50 Cent, George Thorogood, hardcore country. The right song and he might hum along. 

He still lives in nearby San Luis Obispo, halfway between Los Angeles and San Francisco, where he wrestled at California Polytechnic State University, emerging 11 years ago with a degree in business and accounting. 

Like Liddell, San Luis Obispo is a "what-you-see-is-what-you get" kind of place. 

It's a pleasant town of some 43,000 - throw in another 18,500 Cal Poly students - where the Iceman is just Chuck. On a Saturday night, a nearby Wal-Mart is hopping. There's only one cab company - look for the surfboard on top or the rooftop cab sign with the word gnarly and you've found one of Beach Cities Cabs' dozen or so taxis. And a toddler could make like Carl Lewis around San Luis Obispo airport's lone baggage claim conveyor belt. 

According to the recent Farmers Insurance study, it's the ninth most secure midsize city in the U.S. 

No gated community for Liddell. Tucked away at the end of a suburban-style cul-de-sac, the only visible concession to celebrity is a limited-edition UFC Hummer in the driveway. 

Brash and emotional, the 31-year-old Ortiz is the antithesis of Liddell. A former champion in his own right, Ortiz comes across like a big kid with big muscles who wears his heart on his sleeve. 

In fact, the Ortiz who showed up as coach on Season 3 of The Ultimate Fighter was hard not to like. 

Was it real? 

"I thought he was playing for the camera," Liddell said. "I thought he did a really good job of it, but maybe he has changed. You never know. Maybe he grew up." 

Liddell doesn't seem to care. 

"I'm planning on knocking him out." 

For Ortiz, the Iceman cometh. Again.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 11, 2006)

Top shelf post nut ... good read.  Thanks


----------



## goandykid (Dec 11, 2006)

Good article. I want to see Tito win, and a Tito vs Chuck 3 in 08


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 11, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> From most replays that Ive seen of Chuck, most of them look like sloppy punches.
> 
> Cant say that they arent effective though.



Yes because he throws a lot of odd punches.  They are very effective.  Tito said in an interview on Howard Stern that he is watching videos and paying critical attention to Chucks punches.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks like a good card for the fans.  Leben, Bisping and Griffen all fighting plus the main event will make this a must buy I think.  Plus it looks like they have that guy from Japan Okami who is supposed to be pretty impressive I think.


----------



## the nut (Dec 11, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Good article. I want to see Tito win, and a Tito vs Chuck 3 in 08



Uggh, another 40 bucks! 

That could be very entertaining.


----------



## the nut (Dec 11, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Yes because he throws a lot of odd punches.  They are very effective.  Tito said in an interview on Howard Stern that he is watching videos and paying critical attention to Chucks punches.



Was he on Stern with Jameson?


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 11, 2006)

That article has a hard on for Chuck.  Biased.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 11, 2006)

I can't wait. Chuck is my favorite fighter, and I hope he TKOs Tito.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 11, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> That article has a hard on for Chuck.  Biased.


Sure it is AKIRA ... it's ABOUT Chucky boy by a fan.  Still a good read though.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 11, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> Sure it is AKIRA ... it's ABOUT Chucky boy by a fan.  Still a good read though.



Agreed, def well written.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 11, 2006)

Don't forget about Ultimate Fight Night this Wednesday night on Spike. Diego Sanchez vs. Joe Riggs, Karo Parysian vs. Drew Fickett and a few others. They turned and air base hanger into an Octagon and arena. Kinda cool.


----------



## the nut (Dec 11, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> That article has a hard on for Chuck.  Biased.




I don't if that writer has any UFC knowledge at all, thought it was cool from a training point of view... obviously if he spent time with Tito it would have been a little different.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 11, 2006)

December 13th Fight night card:

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=EventDetail.fightCard&eid=341


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 12, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> December 13th Fight night card:
> 
> http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=EventDetail.fightCard&eid=341



Sanchez vs Riggs should be some serious ground action to watch.  This could be Sanchez' 1st loss cuz Riggs can hit and loves that ground -n- pound .... but  I'm going with *Sanchez *by TKO or sub.  



                       VS 


Sanchez---------Riggs

Striker vs grapler.   All 5 of *Joslin*'s wins by KO ... I'm takin Joslin.


 VS 


Joslin------------Koscheck

Both of these guys are wrestlers ... I see this going to *Ficket*.  


 VS 


Ficket-----------Parisyan

Carter is hell when he's well ... but these days he's always sick.  Takin *Davis *in this one.


 VS 


Davis??----------Carter 

The links are all to sherdog bio's.​


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 12, 2006)

Jardine looks like that head skinhead Ed Norton meets in jail in American History X.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 12, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> Sanchez vs Riggs should be some serious ground action to watch. This could be Sanchez' 1st loss cuz Riggs can hit and loves that ground -n- pound .... but I'm going with *Sanchez *by TKO or sub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I like Sanchez, Koscheck, Parisyan, and Carter.

LOL, Riggs fought Herb Dean a while back.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 12, 2006)

the nut said:


> Was he on Stern with Jameson?



No he was by himself.  They talked about her ofcourse.  Tito is pretty cocky.  He said guys are scared to say anything to her around him.  Then he says "I'd be pretty scared to if Tito Ortiz was standing there next to her".  Talking about himself in the third person.


----------



## Pedigree (Dec 12, 2006)

Serra fights St. Pierre in the main event on February 3rd @ UFC 67.

Tito will win without a doubt.
I just read an interview with Dana White. He said Tito is more focused and already in great physical condition. He also says Tito is more mature in his approach to this fight, and is still watching fight tapes of Liddell. Of course White would love to have an Ortiz win, because that would = Chuck vs Tito III. Cha-ching.  
Tito feels he's found the key to beating Chuck. I said it several months ago that Chuck is way too one dimensional and somebody would figure him out sooner or later. Tito has figured him out and will expose him on December 30th. Tito by TKO in the 3rd.
Then we get to watch the #1 contender match between Chuck and Rampage.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 12, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I like *Sanchez, Koscheck, Parisyan, and Carter.*


 
Ditto.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 12, 2006)

Last night after looking at Jenna's myspace page  I thought it would be pretty embarrassing if he lost with her in the crowd watching.  I mean..lose badly.

Jesus..I dont know if I am coming or going.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 12, 2006)

Pedigree said:


> Serra fights St. Pierre in the main event on February 3rd @ UFC 67.
> 
> *Tito will win without a doubt.*
> I just read an interview with Dana White. He said Tito is more focused and already in great physical condition. He also says Tito is more mature in his approach to this fight, and is still watching fight tapes of Liddell. Of course White would love to have an Ortiz win, because that would = Chuck vs Tito III. Cha-ching.
> ...




I disagree 100%


----------



## Pedigree (Dec 12, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> I disagree 100%




You won't on December 31st.


----------



## the nut (Dec 12, 2006)

Pedigree said:


> *Tito will win without a doubt.*
> 
> *Tito by TKO in the 3rd.*




 

Just for my personal knowledge, are you a Tito fan?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 12, 2006)

the nut said:


> Just for my personal knowledge, are you a Tito fan?




Look at his Avatar. 

That should explain it


----------



## the nut (Dec 12, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Look at his Avatar.
> 
> That should explain it



I though maybe he was a Rico Rodriguez fan...


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Dec 12, 2006)

I hope chuck beats the shit out of tito. Tito runs his mouth so much. Does anyone remember the name of that ufc fighter who beat up Ortiz outside of a club some years back?


----------



## the nut (Dec 12, 2006)

Dana White says Tito Ortiz; "Shocks Me"
By DHB (Dec 4, 2006) 


Light heavyweight champion in the UFC, Chuck Liddell faces off against Tito Ortiz on Dec. 30. The highly anticipated title fight in Las Vegas will headline UFC 66.  Right now both fighters are deep in training. Dana White, the President of the UFC has had his personal problems with Ortiz in the past, but things are looking up and White is actually impressed these days with Ortiz's work ethic.

Quoted in the Media, White spoke on Ortiz's training in the isolated mountains of Big Bear California and commented on  
how well he liked what he was seeing in Ortiz. Quoted in the media White said: ???He (Ortiz) likes to train in the high altitude there. He???s always trained there. It???s isolated away from all the b.s. and the rest of the world.???

White then added: ???His commitment to this fight shocks me. His whole attitude has changed. I???ve never seen him as grown up and focused on a fight as this. He???s watching tapes, he???s never felt better, he???s never been healthier. He says he has the perfect game plan for this fight. He says he???s found the way to beat Chuck Liddell.???


----------



## the nut (Dec 14, 2006)

Post on UFCmania.com

*At UFC 66, Chuck Liddell will keep Tito Ortiz conscious for:*
*Selection* *Votes* 
One round  22% 162 
Two rounds  26% 196 
Three rounds  9% 66 
Four rounds  3% 20 
Five Rounds  1% 8 
There will be another new UFC champ before 2006 expires  39% 295 

747 votes total


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 14, 2006)

the nut said:


> Post on UFCmania.com
> 
> *At UFC 66, Chuck Liddell will keep Tito Ortiz conscious for:*
> *Selection* *Votes*
> ...


 
Good poll.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 28, 2006)

2 more days!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 28, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> I thought Serra gets a title fight...IMO, they should get him into that title fight ASAP, he has a very good chance of losing to just about anybody at any time.



we should go to Lucas's to watch the fight on saturday.


----------



## Strongwarrior (Dec 28, 2006)

KelJu said:


> I can't wait. Chuck is my favorite fighter, and I hope he TKOs Tito.



Me too, I want to see Chuck DESTROY Tito, Tito is a punk ass motherf*cker, he really deserves a beating, the Iceman can do that for us...


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 28, 2006)

Strongwarrior said:


> Me too, I want to see Chuck DESTROY Tito, Tito is a punk ass motherf*cker, he really deserves a beating, the Iceman can do that for us...



I used to think that about Tito.  He is still a punk ass but he is a great fighter and very well conditioned.  I'd say one of the best in the UFC.  He will def show up for this fight.  I think we'll be seeing a new hand raised at the end of this fight.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 28, 2006)

Wow, this crept up on us! I can't believe this happens this weekend. GO TITO!!!!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 28, 2006)

P-funk said:


> we should go to *Lucas*'s to watch the fight on saturday.



Is he still hung up on that red head and jealous of Charlie Sheen?  I dont care what anyone says, Lucas fucked up that football game big time.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 28, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Is he still hung up on that red head and jealous of Charlie Sheen?  I dont care what anyone says, Lucas fucked up that football game big time.



That would have def been a TD if he would have caught that.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 28, 2006)

WTF are you guys talking about?


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 28, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> WTF are you guys talking about?



newb.  You don't know about Corey Haim.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 28, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> newb. You don't know about Corey Haim.


 
Corey Haim looks like a fat Boy George. What happened to him?


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 28, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> WTF are you guys talking about?


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 28, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Corey Haim looks like a fat Boy George. What happened to him?



Drugs, depression the common problems with child stars.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 28, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Is he still hung up on that red head and jealous of Charlie Sheen?  I dont care what anyone says, Lucas fucked up that football game big time.



 

what a classic movie.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 28, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> I used to think that about Tito. He is still a punk ass but he is a great fighter and very well conditioned. I'd say one of the best in the UFC. He will def show up for this fight. I think we'll be seeing a new hand raised at the end of this fight.


 
Definately. Tito could very well hold the belt after this Saturday. I hope not though. He'd be a good champ I just can't stand his cockiness.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 28, 2006)

What if Chuck pulls a surprise and has been working on his submissions all this time, Tito wouldn't be ready for that....


----------



## the nut (Dec 30, 2006)

Chuck Liddell to battle Tito Ortiz in mixed martial arts blockbuster

By Neil Davidson 
Canadian Press 


Saturday, December 30, 2006


LAS VEGAS (CP) - The fighters don't like each other and neither do their fans, but the bad blood between mixed martial art stars Chuck Liddell and Tito Ortiz is once again making for great business for the UFC. 

Liddell, 37, is the reigning light-heavyweight champion - "the biggest superstar in this sport worldwide," according to UFC president Dana White. The Iceman is a no-nonsense fighter who makes a healthy living hurting people. 

Ortiz, 31, is a former champion at 205 pounds, a brash self-promoter. The Huntington Beach Bad Boy is loud, lovable - to some - and always controversial. 

The combination of the two is golden at the box office. 

"This is the biggest fight to date," White said when asked to place the bout in the MMA scheme of things. 

Both fighters tipped the scales at 205 pounds Friday in a well-attended public weigh-in at the MGM Grand Garden Arena that switched from sedate to raucous when the main event participants were announced. 

Ortiz fans chanted "Tito" to drown out Liddell when he was being interviewed on stage. Liddell fans responded by chanting "Tito sucks." 

The live gate at the MGM Grand is expected to exceed C$5 million, and White has said he hopes to attract an MMA-record 1.2 million pay-per-view sales, which at $39.9 a shot translates into additional revenue of some $48 million. 

There's even talk of the pay per view hitting 1.5 million buys. According to the Las Vegas Review-Journal, only four bouts - all Mike Tyson fights - have ever exceeded that number. 

Liddell and Ortiz, who doubtless will take home a small slice of that pay per view fortune, will make more Saturday night than any previous MMA fighters, says White, while declining to detail the numbers. 

The fight works because the combatants offer different personalities, styles and fans. The fighters also have history, with Liddell brutally knocking Ortiz out in the second round in an April 2004 bout. 

With his shaved mohawk, tattooed skull and piercing stare, Liddell (19-3) is the total package for casting agents looking for crazed bikers, psycho truckers, thug tattoo artists or prison gang leaders (he has actually played the last two roles on screen). 

And the six-foot-two Liddell delivers on that menace when he steps in the ring. 

"I have one-punch power with both hands and both feet," the Iceman says matter-of-fact. 

When not putting people to sleep for money, Liddell is substantially more relaxed. The Iceman doesn't give much away to strangers, but say the right thing and he'll crack a wry smile. 

What you see is what you get. 

Liddell still lives in San Luis Obispo, an unassuming town of 43,000 halfway between Los Angeles and San Francisco where he can just be Chuck rather than the Iceman. 

Ortiz, 31, is a totally different story. His life is an open book and he is always ready to read from it. 

His new love, porn princess Jenna Jameson? The sex is awesome and so is the relationship. The wife from whom he is separated? Things are good and she still helps with his clothing line. 

Ask and Tito will tell. 

In the ring, the six-foot-two Ortiz (15-4) is deceptively strong. His forte is driving opponents onto their back, their heads scrunched against the fence. Then he goes to work, carving them open with elbows and busting them up with his fists. 

"There's nobody in this business that stops people like Tito Ortiz does once he gets them down on the ground," White said. 

In the ring, Ortiz is fuelled by emotion. Liddell is, well, the Iceman. 

When Ortiz awaits the opening bell in the Octagon, chances are he will run around it or bounce up and down like a rubber ball. Liddell just stands and waits. 

"Once I step into the ring, it's not emotional," Liddell explains. "I don't let that get into it. I'm out there trying to calculate and trying to set a guy up and knock him out." 

The backstory between the two fighters depends on who you talk to. 

Ortiz says Liddell was a friend and training partner who betrayed him by reneging on a promise not to meet in the ring unless the money was so good they had to. 

"He's shown his true colours and I'll never trust him every again," Ortiz says bitterly. 

Liddell says Ortiz simply made that up as an excuse because he feared fighting him. 

White says the two fighters offer a different kind of appeal, with Liddell winning fans for his power and warrior mentality. 

"He'd fight Tito tonight for free, in his backyard with 10 people there, because he likes to fight," White explained. "Not only that, he likes to finish people, he likes to knock them out. If you're a real fight fan, that's what you love. That's why people love Chuck Liddell." 

Ortiz's personality appeals for other reasons, according to White. 

"Tito has this aura about him. When he walks into a room, people say, 'There's Tito Ortiz.' Tito just has this thing about him. Not to mention that he is one of the toughest fighters in the world." 

Ask Ortiz about Liddell's charisma and the vitriol rolls. 

"Chuck has charisma? No. With all the millions Chuck has made, maybe he can buy some. He doesn't have charisma if his life depended on it." 

Even their fans don't mix. 

"No doubt about it," said White. 

"Tito hates Chuck and Chuck hates Tito. Chuck fans hate Tito fans and Tito fans hate Chuck fans." 

White knows both fighters inside out, having managed them at the same time in an earlier life. He says Liddell is still the same man. But Ortiz has changed completely, maturing in the process after what White calls it the "cling-on phase." 

"When things start to get big, you get all these scumbags that come out of the woodwork, attach themselves to a guy and start getting his ear, telling him, 'I can get you movie deals, I can get you this, I can get you that.' 

"And then, when a guy loses, they scatter like roaches when the lights come on, and the guy's sitting there by himself - one loss and everybody's gone. Tito had to go through that stuff." 

And Liddell? 

"Same guy. Chuck has not changed one bit. He's made a lot of money and he's still surrounded by the same exact people, never got caught up in all the hype and bull that he's going to a big movie star. He loves to fight, he knows he's a fighter." 

The key questions about this fight are: 

- is either fighter injured going in? 

-can Ortiz survive Liddell's power to establish his own game plan? 

Both insist they are at 100 per cent, but mixed martial arts training is rigourous and things happen. With so much at stake and so much money on the line, fighters also often go into the ring less than fully healthy. Ortiz, for example, reckons he was 60 per cent because of knee and back problems when he beat Forrest Griffin this year. 

At a training session earlier this month attended by one reporter, Liddell got up with a grimace after a clinch in the cage in which he went down with his sparring partner on top of him. He continued the workout and then lifted weights and did sit-ups. His trainer took the liberty of subsequently calling the UFC representative escorting the reporter to assure him the Iceman had emerged from the session in tip-top shape. 

For his part, Ortiz swears he is healthy for the first time in years. 

As for Ortiz taking Liddell down, the Huntington Beach Bad Boy knows there may be pain before gain, but Ortiz says he is ready for the Liddell onslaught, 

"I know there's going to be times I'm going to get hit, there's time I'm going to have to survive," Ortiz conceded. "I've only been stopped once and that was by Liddell. Training's been awesome. I'm mentally and physically ready for this fight." 

Ortiz, however, says he will not make the mistake of fighting Liddell at his own game, trading punches. 

"If I chase Liddell down, I make mistakes and he finishes the fight," he said. 

Instead, he will stick to his game plan of looking for the opening to take Liddell to his world - on the ground. That means patience and defence, looking to take the fight into the later rounds where Liddell rarely ventures. 

Liddell, whose takedown defence is arguably the best in the UFC, says the outcome will be the same whatever the round. 

"I'm planning on knocking him out," he said. "I don't know if it's going to take one, two, three, four, five rounds but I will knock him out before that final bell." 

The bookies agree. The sports book at MGM had Liddell at minus-230, meaning a bettor would have to wager $230 to win an extra $100. Ortiz was the underdog at plus-190, meaning a $100 wager on Ortiz would earn $190 profit. 

Still, Liddell concedes this fight will be more of a challenge. 

"I think it's got to be a tougher fight than last time. He's going to come after me with something. We'll see what he came up with." 

Ortiz promises Liddell won't enjoy the show. 

"I'm going to teach him to respect me. I'm going to show everybody that Chuck Liddell is human."


----------



## Strongwarrior (Dec 30, 2006)

Chuck will destroy Tito


----------



## Pedigree (Dec 30, 2006)

I thought Chuck looked like he had something on his mind at the weigh-ins last night. I wouldn't say he looked scared, but he definitely looked concerned while Tito looked genuinely confident. Maybe Chuck realizes he's a one-dimensional fighter and his time as LH Champ could be coming to an end. We'll see in about 12 hours.  
I also find it odd that Chuck keeps referring to his belt as "Tito's belt". Anyone notice that on the previews or commercials? He says, "Tito wants his belt back", etc.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 30, 2006)

Ive noticed it.  

Ive been thinking about this for a while and I must say I am totally on the fence.  I dont really like either one, so no matter who wins, I will be unhappy.  

I guess what will really make me happy is if I see Chuck get grounded and pounded, he doesnt even have to get marked up on his face, just to see him down there will be good for me.

For Tito, I want to see his face look like Ken Shamrock's was.  Cocky-ness needs to be dealt with in this such a manner.

Lot to ask for, I know, but I like swinging for the fences.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 30, 2006)

Pedigree said:


> I thought Chuck looked like he had something on his mind at the weigh-ins last night. I wouldn't say he looked scared, but he definitely looked concerned while Tito looked genuinely confident. Maybe *Chuck realizes he's a one-dimensional fighter* and his time as LH Champ could be coming to an end. We'll see in about 12 hours.
> I also find it odd that Chuck keeps referring to his belt as "Tito's belt". Anyone notice that on the previews or commercials? He says, "Tito wants his belt back", etc.


 
Hard to say. How many times have we seen him on the ground for a substantial amount of time? Dudes a world class wrestler and been wrestling since high school. Great sprawl too.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 30, 2006)

I dont know.  Being good at one thing and great at another doesnt mean that much when met with the exact opposite at the wrong time.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 30, 2006)

Pedigree said:


> I thought Chuck looked like he had something on his mind at the weigh-ins last night. I wouldn't say he looked scared, but he definitely looked concerned while Tito looked genuinely confident. Maybe Chuck realizes he's a one-dimensional fighter and his time as LH Champ could be coming to an end. We'll see in about 12 hours.
> I also find it odd that Chuck keeps referring to his belt as "Tito's belt". Anyone notice that on the previews or commercials? He says, "Tito wants his belt back", etc.


 
I noticed all of that.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 30, 2006)

Tito second round KO by GNP.  Uber pwnage at its worst.


----------



## the nut (Dec 30, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> For Tito, I want to see his face look like Ken Shamrock's was.  Cocky-ness needs to be dealt with in this such a manner.




Chance are not good for that, probably be a one or two strike knockout.




I'm hoping Cro Cop makes an appearance tonight.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 30, 2006)

the nut said:


> Chance are not good for that, probably be a one or two strike knockout.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Him and Rampage both.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 30, 2006)

P-funk said:


> we should go to Lucas's to watch the fight on saturday.



What fight, we'd have to shut it off right before the main event so Michael can get his beauty sleep.


----------



## Pedigree (Dec 30, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Hard to say. How many times have we seen him on the ground for a substantial amount of time? Dudes a world class wrestler and been wrestling since high school. Great sprawl too.



True - he doesn't stay on the ground for long. The last time anyone kept him down there was the Rampage fight, and he freakin' owned Chuck!
This fight has to go past the 2rd round. If it does, Chuck's lack of cardio conditioning will catch up to him. I think he's gonna press the action too, because he knows he doesn't want to take the fight into the later rounds. That might get him into trouble.
I would kick the ever loving crap out of the inside of Lidell's legs, wearing them down for the later rounds. It's hard to get up when it hurts to stand.


----------



## the nut (Dec 30, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hApf-wRIz_U


----------



## the nut (Dec 30, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyfdjpxFVAE


----------



## the nut (Dec 30, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-5R0UBKuw0


----------



## the nut (Dec 30, 2006)

Howard Stern Interview

Part 1

2

3

4

5


----------



## the nut (Dec 30, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IosPHUrOKI


----------



## the nut (Dec 30, 2006)

Liddell.... no shocker there. I though they should have have stopped it in the first, but Tito held his own. I actually thought they could have let it go a little longer when they stopped it, Tito was blocking a lot of those shots.

Rampage looked like he was having a good time with that asian chick!

Macdonald, Bipsing and Alves all looked impressive.

Griffin got iced by Jardine.

Gonzalez looked nasty for a 245 pounder, his BJJ was nasty. He moved like a middleweight. He could make some noise in the heavyweight division.

CRO COP February 7..... Fuckin Awesome!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah Jardine looked ruthless in there with those tomahawks! Griffin was stupid to engage in the stand up after getting rocked by that uppercut. After that he was history.

 @ Rogan calling Jason McDonald "Ron McDonald." But McDonald executed a brutal guillotine and showed some heart against Leben. 

Liddell fought a smart fight and capitalized on Tito's *horrible* strategy.

Arlovski also took advantage of a brief ref pause by quickly popping Cruz and hammering his head into the ground.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 30, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Arlovski also took advantage of a brief ref pause by quickly popping Cruz and hammering his head into the ground.



That was a great shot.


----------



## Strongwarrior (Dec 30, 2006)

Who won? Chuck?


----------



## Strongwarrior (Dec 30, 2006)

Omg, cHUCK WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YEAH!!!!!!!! LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Strongwarrior (Dec 30, 2006)

Chuck Liddell is still the man, the champion!!!! And Tito is his bitch!!!! lmfao!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 31, 2006)

Tonight = tons of horrible stoppages.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 31, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> That was a great shot.



It was.  Maybe the only good shot....even though it was cheap.

Why was there so many pre-mature stoppages?  Especially the championships?  Yamisaki needs to GO.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 31, 2006)

Why doesnt Big John do all the major matches? It's not like he's fighting or anything, jsut get some consistent reffing.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 31, 2006)

He does, but this time....cmon..a complete joke.  Tito had more.  Griffin had more.  Tonight was like watching a WWE match.


----------



## Strongwarrior (Dec 31, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> He does, but this time....cmon..a complete joke.  Tito had more.  Griffin had more.  Tonight was like watching a WWE match.



That sucks...
But Chuck won, so i'M HAPPY....


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 31, 2006)

Strongwarrior said:


> That sucks...
> But Chuck won, so i'M HAPPY....



I wouldnt had minded so badly but cmon, this smells like a premature call....


----------



## Strongwarrior (Dec 31, 2006)

I haven't seen the fight yet, so I can't say...How was it, can someone describe it for me please?


----------



## goandykid (Dec 31, 2006)

Strongwarrior said:


> I haven't seen the fight yet, so I can't say...How was it, can someone describe it for me please?



sherdog.com did the play by play


----------



## Strongwarrior (Dec 31, 2006)

goandykid said:


> sherdog.com did the play by play


Thanks, I'll check it out..


----------



## goandykid (Dec 31, 2006)

NP, enjoy.


----------



## Strongwarrior (Dec 31, 2006)

I read the play by play, but I want to see the video, unfortunetly youtube doesn't have it, at least not yet...


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 31, 2006)

meh I didn't think the stoppages were that bad,  Griffen seems to recover quickly when he gets pounded.  But when the Ref jumped in his eyes looked glazed over.  Yes he was coherent after the fact, but do we need someone to die.

As far as the Tito Liddel Match,  yes I don't think it necessarily should have been stopped then, either way Tito was getting his ass handed to him, he couldn't do anything to break down chuck.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 31, 2006)

I wish I had gone out to see the fight.  I am glad that Tito lossed.  I can't stand that guy.  He is annoying as hell.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 31, 2006)

Meh you didn't miss much.  Seems like the UFC PPVs are become TUF events.  There were some good fights,but hey.

Do you watch TUF P?  That really opened my eyes to Tito compared to his younger days, he has really matured as a person.  I think for the most part the attitude, is like the WWE used for helping to sell tickets and PPV.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 31, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Meh you didn't miss much.  Seems like the UFC PPVs are become TUF events.  There were some good fights,but hey.
> 
> Do you watch TUF P?  That really opened my eyes to Tito compared to his younger days, he has really matured as a person.  I think for the most part the attitude, is like the WWE used for helping to sell tickets and PPV.



What is TUF???

Yea, everytime I order a UFC paper view, I am dissapointed.  There might be one  good fight, one decent one and then like three boring ass fights and then the title fight is like 60sec long.  I just wait to see it on youtube or on spike TV so that you only see the highlights of the good shit.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 31, 2006)

The ultimate fighter.  It is on Spike TV, a reality show.  Where they try to find young talent basically.

Yeah We sat at home and ordered it last night, I was dissapointed overall.  The only fight that lasted outside of the first round was Tito and Chuck, and in reality that could have been stopped in the first round.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 31, 2006)

oh yea, the ultimate fighter.  I have watched that show before.  I catch it if it is one when I am watching TV.....I don't watch it religiously though.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah Tito was one of the coaches a couple of seasons back, he really impressed me the way he handled his responsiblities.  Mind you anything looked good compared to Ken Shamrock.  It is usually on while I am lying in bed falling asleep so I end up watching it, assuming no hockey, baseball, football game is on


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 31, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> The ultimate fighter. It is on Spike TV, a reality show. Where they try to find young talent basically.
> 
> Yeah We sat at home and ordered it last night, I was dissapointed overall. *The only fight that lasted outside of the first round was Tito and Chuck*, and in reality that could have been stopped in the first round.


 
McDonald/Leben went into the second but yeah for the most part it seemed like they were all pretty quick and they almost fit the whole card in. I thought it was a pretty good PPV. Bisping, McDonald, Jardine, Arlovski, Alves and Liddell all made good performances. 

As for the stoppage, Tito just layed there and basically covered up while Chuck threw bombs. Tito made no effort to move and that sealed it. Kinda the same thing that went down against him and Shamrock in their second fight,


----------



## P-funk (Dec 31, 2006)

I hope someone gets it up on youtube soon.  I would love to see the post fight press conference also.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 31, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yk2ud8BZgkA


----------



## P-funk (Dec 31, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yk2ud8BZgkA



WTF?  that is a video game!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 31, 2006)

I know haha hence the smilie


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## P-funk (Dec 31, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> I know haha hence the smilie


----------



## the nut (Dec 31, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> He does, but this time....cmon..a complete joke.  Tito had more.  Griffin had more.  Tonight was like watching a WWE match.




I though Griffin was a good stoppage, it took him a bit to realize he got blown up, then he started to ball his eyes out. Tito could have taken a little more in the third, I thought they should have stopped it at the end of the first. His heart was gone at the end of the second, you could see it in his face. You almost got your wish though, Tito's face was looking a little like Ken's. What happened? Tito has got some sorry takedowns.

That punch by Arlovski wasn't a cheap shot in my book. The ref was bringing the fighter to their feet because Arlovski kicked him in the head. That dude begged the ref not to to stand them up because he was scared shitless of Andre. The ref started it again Arlovski waited like a second and a half and then cracked him. And that dude was sleeping. 


IMO, UFC gained a lot more fans in the last 2 pay per views. 

Now, all they need is Wandy, Shogun, and Emelianko and this will get crazy.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 31, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> McDonald/Leben went into the second but yeah for the most part it seemed like they were all pretty quick and they almost fit the whole card in. I thought it was a pretty good PPV. Bisping, McDonald, Jardine, Arlovski, Alves and Liddell all made good performances.
> 
> As for the stoppage, Tito just layed there and basically covered up while Chuck threw bombs. Tito made no effort to move and that sealed it. *Kinda the same thing that went down against him and Shamrock in their second fight*,



Thats what I was thinking!  

I was tanked when I wrote my replies.  Griffin was taking some blows and his flared arms had me laughing.  I just know he can take it, so it makes me wonder.  I couldnt believe he RAN out.

There was another stoppage that was just plain dumb...I forget which one.  I am pretty sure it wasnt McDonalds.

Id like to see the Tito fight again considering that was my drunkest hour.  I remember thinking they couldve let it keep going...I mean, I know he wasnt doing much other than defending himself, but it looked like most of those punches were nicely blocked.  For a champion fight, I am sorry, but I wanted more.

I was kinda disappointed with this PPV, but I have to see it again to form a real personal opinion.


----------



## the nut (Dec 31, 2006)

Tito was winning the scoring in a lot of those exchanges, but did no damage whatsoever to Chuck. Either Tito's striking is weak or Chuck's chin is stone. 

Couture hit it right on the head. Tito needed to shoot for the takedowns after Chuck and he exchanged, not when he was seven feet away. 

Maybe Tito should prepare for fights with tougher competition than Shamrock, Belfort, etc. Griffin was probably the best fighter he fought and we saw what Jardine did to him last night. Tito just barely got by him.


Liddell's has got to be worried about Rampage. That wasn't even a close fight last time.


----------



## the nut (Dec 31, 2006)

Liddell v Rampage


----------



## the nut (Dec 31, 2006)

Rampage v Silva


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 31, 2006)

http://www.dailymotion.com/visited/search/ufc+66/video/xw6qs_ufc-66-liddell-vs-ortiz-dec-30-2006

Tito liddell.


----------



## the nut (Dec 31, 2006)

Jackson v Arona

EDIT: Slam of the Century


----------



## the nut (Dec 31, 2006)

Rampage v Satake


----------



## the nut (Dec 31, 2006)

Jackson v Sakuraba


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 31, 2006)

My take on the PPV (seen at Boston Pizza):  

Bisping and Arlovski were fighting people who were way lower caliber obviously but it was so they could both get their confidence up and they both performed well.  That punch by Arlovski wasn't cheap IMO he just finished the fight faster that way - the guy he was fighting looked totally out of shape.  

The Leben fight was awesome - since I'm in Canada!  I was not expecting the outcome at all and I give total props to McDonald.  But again, Leben looked out of shape and paunchy.  He also showed how tough he is by not tapping and passing out.  I thought that was an excellent fight.    

Griffin didn't seem like himself and Jardine was punching much harder - I don't think Griffin was expecting that type of fight, he looked like a fish out of water and then got tagged.  I thought that stoppage was legit and Griffen deserved to lose.

Alves - who cares!?  Filler fight because all the others only went a round or two.  Decent fight but again, a total mismatch.  

Main event - again, a great fight.  I'm continually impressed by the way Liddell stays back, gets his range, then cuts off the ring and starts dropping bombs.  That could have easily been stopped in the first round and probably would have been if it was anyone else except Tito.  My question is WHY Tito would not take the flurries and THEN shoot and try to take him down.  Always these guys try to stand toe to toe and get killed.  Finally in the third when  Tito could have started taking him down he was too tired.  Liddell also has AMAZING sprawls but Tito wouldn't shoot on him when he was closer to the cage so Liddell wouldn't have been able to back up.  No idea what coaching that was all about.  

Can't wait to see Rampage and Liddell go at it.  

All in all a very good PPV and much better than the previous couple I've seen.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 31, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/visited/search/ufc+66/video/xw6qs_ufc-66-liddell-vs-ortiz-dec-30-2006
> 
> Tito liddell.



Thanks, I needed to see it again.  Im gonna watch the Liddell/Rampage one in a sec.

I dont understand why the fight was stopped in the 3rd round when it wasnt stopped in the 1st.  He did cover up decently, shit even Couture said it.

It did seem that Tito wasnt making many good blows besides the kicks...which didnt seem to phase chuck.  As far as chuck goes, well, one of those hits got tito good, but the ones seen in slow motion werent much.  That elbow grazed him...

Ok now let me watch chuck get beat..


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 31, 2006)

ponyboy said:


> My take on the PPV (seen at Boston Pizza):
> 
> Bisping and Arlovski were fighting people who were way lower caliber obviously but it was so they could both get their confidence up and they both performed well.  That punch by Arlovski wasn't cheap IMO he just finished the fight faster that way - the guy he was fighting looked totally out of shape.
> 
> ...




I think they were only amazing cuz Tito had the shittiest shoots Ive seen in a while.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 31, 2006)

Holy shit, Liddell will no chance against this guy.  That one slam, my god, Hughes..would fucking wish.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 31, 2006)

That Jackson slam on Arona was ridiculous. Was Jackson KO'd in the beginning tho? Looked like Arona stopped after Jackson caught a kick to the chin from the ground.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 31, 2006)

K I just watched it.

I definately gave the 2nd round to Tito, no question.

Looks to me like Tito's cardio was paying off, the longer the fight went on the more comfortable Tito looked and was looking better and better.

Tito looked terrified in the first.

Midway through the thrid I thought Tito would pull it out in the 4th or 5th. Tito was picking up speed and Chuck had 2 chances to knock Tito out while on the ground, once early in the first and again at the 2:40 mark. Tito's takedowns were getting closer and closer to working and Tito was connecting evenly w/ Chuck.


Terrible fucking stoppage. He was intelligently defending himself and was not being hurt in the slightest. Mario Yamasaki needs to go, BJM seems like the only good ref. Just because youre getting a dead arm doesnt mean the fight should be stopped...Having said that, Tito needs to work on his ground defense.


As much as I would love to hate Chuck...every time I see him in an interview or in a fight he's excellent and a class act. He's kind of like OSU... He just beat my Michigan, but I'll still cheer for Chuck against Rampage b/c he's Big10.

I don't know about you guys, but I'd love to see Tito-Chuck 3, there getting closer and closer. 

Were those public after parties they were talking about in the post fight interviews? Like if I was there in Vegas, I coulda gone to their afterparty?


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 31, 2006)

Hmm I dont know if Id be all over a 3rd match.  The fact that he wasnt smarter with his takedowns makes me think that he really didnt prepare for THIS fight, meaning Liddell.

Either way, I just wont care that much if theres a 3rd.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 31, 2006)

What ever happened to that promo fight between Tito and Dana?


----------



## Pedigree (Jan 1, 2007)

goandykid said:


> What ever happened to that promo fight between Tito and Dana?



It's a boxing sparring session and it's supposed to happen early this year.

The fight was even going into the 3rd round and Chuck was gassing in a hurry! If Tito could have gotten up, my money says Chuck was done. That's what makes Chuck great though...he finishes fights when he has the opportunity. That said, Ortiz was in worse trouble in the 1st round and Yamasaki didn't stop it. Why stop it in the 3rd when Ortiz was taking shots mostly off the arms. Only one of those punches really landed. However, on the replay, the referee was talking to Ortiz, probably telling him he would stop it if he didn't get out of there. If that's the case and Tito didn't move, the stoppage was the right thing to do. I do know that Ortiz didn't complain about it.
Chuck hasn't been challenged like that in years, and his face definitely hasn't been beaten up like that in I don't know how long. Tito got dropped in the first round, then had the balls to go after Chuck again and even take him down. He fought a good fight, but Chuck was the better fighter, no doubt. IMO, there is nobody better at 205 in the world than Liddell right now. His hands are great, but his footwork is unbelievable. He would beat any 205'er Pride has to offer and will beat Rampage Jackson. 
Chuck is a stud and I have no problem saying it.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 1, 2007)

Yamasaki sucks balls.  He needs to go.  Hate to see him as a ref and especially in this fight.  I knew he'd fuck this up ... I'm soooooo pissed he didn't let Tito turtle up and play through.  Tito was just fine ...


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 1, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/visited/search/ufc+66/video/xw6qs_ufc-66-liddell-vs-ortiz-dec-30-2006
> 
> Tito liddell.



Awesome post IainDaniel


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 1, 2007)

I think Chuck is great but I also think Rampage will beat him like a drunken mule.  Chuck hasn't gone up against anyone who can hit as hard as he can and take punches as well like Rampage can.  I can't wait to see it though.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 1, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/visited/search/ufc+66/video/xw6qs_ufc-66-liddell-vs-ortiz-dec-30-2006
> 
> Tito liddell.



great find!  mucho gracias!!


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 1, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> I think Chuck is great but I also think Rampage will beat him like a drunken mule.  Chuck hasn't gone up against anyone who can hit as hard as he can and take punches as well like Rampage can.  I can't wait to see it though.


Rampage beat Chuck some years back. Should be interesting now though.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 1, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Yamasaki sucks balls.  He needs to go.  Hate to see him as a ref and especially in this fight.  I knew he'd fuck this up ... I'm soooooo pissed he didn't let Tito turtle up and play through.  Tito was just fine ...



For a big fight like that, Im really surprised that Big John Mcarthy didn't ref.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 1, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> *I think Chuck is great but I also think Rampage will beat him like a drunken mule.* Chuck hasn't gone up against anyone who can hit as hard as he can and take punches as well like Rampage can. I can't wait to see it though.


 
I don't think it will be that easy. That fight was over 3 years ago, his last loss and I'm sure Chuck learned a little something from it. This will be Rampage's first fight in the UFC and he'll be a little nervous coming in. I don't know how you can underestimate the man with the most dangerous hands in the business like that.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 1, 2007)

*TO PEDIGREE:* you seem to know alot about Ortiz, but do you know the guys name (he fought in the ufc a few times) who beat Tito's ass outside of a club?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 1, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Yamasaki sucks balls.  He needs to go.  Hate to see him as a ref and especially in this fight.  I knew he'd fuck this up ... I'm soooooo pissed he didn't let Tito turtle up and play through.  Tito was just fine ...



I dont think he was "just fine," but he was still in there.  The fucker was training for a long fight.  He was defending punches.  Couldve happen to anyone.  Plus, its a championship fight.  

BUT.

Tito didnt complain.  So, none of us can speak for him.  I believe he had more, but if hes not going to say it, fuck him and our support. 


About the Rampage fight, 3 years has passed, Chuck may have learned a thing or two, but why couldnt Rampage had learned some things as well?  I have never seen ANYONE punch that fast, that hard, and keep punching on Chuckie.  I honestly believe that fight is in the bag. 

Other than no knees on the ground and the shorter rounds, what else will Rampage need to learn coming into the UFC?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 1, 2007)

How to take out the LHW champion in the prime of his career who has won 7 consecutive fights by KO and looks better each time.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 1, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I dont think he was "just fine," but he was still in there. The fucker was training for a long fight. He was defending punches. Couldve happen to anyone. Plus, its a championship fight.
> 
> BUT.
> 
> ...


 

Not a damn thing.  He will own UFC in moments.  

Chuck fights the same way now that he did verses Rampage then ... so same outcome.  Look how many knees it took to take Jackson out vs Silva ... Chuck's one shot is not gonna get it done.  Add to it that I like Jackson and you see one happy ass mofo here. He is a good sport ... with a sense of humor.  

Now if we can just get El Whappo in the line-up.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 1, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> How to take out the LHW champion in the prime of his career who has won 7 consecutive fights by KO and looks better each time.



I honestly havent thought hes fought anyone has dangerous as Rampage.

Tito shouldve, couldve, wouldve, fought smarter, but he didnt, for that, Id call him one of those people that was a statistic.

I also disagree with him looking better each time.  If anything, he looks the same.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 1, 2007)

To each his own. Chuck just doesn't get much respect by MMA fans I guess. Maybe because he's the posterboy for the UFC. Dude's resume is plenty impressive. He can knock anyone out with ease. To flat out say Rampage is going to walk through Liddell is wrong in my personal opinion. Guess we'll have to wait a while and see.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 1, 2007)

Rampage is a real strong dude. IMO he won't walk through Chuck though. Chuck is alot better than he was when he fought rampage the first time. It will be an awesome fight.


----------



## Pedigree (Jan 1, 2007)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> *TO PEDIGREE:* you seem to know alot about Ortiz, but do you know the guys name (he fought in the ufc a few times) who beat Tito's ass outside of a club?



It was supposedly Lee Murray. Tito says it's a lie and challenged Murray not too long ago. Murray hasn't accepted.


----------



## Pedigree (Jan 1, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> To each his own. Chuck just doesn't get much respect by MMA fans I guess. Maybe because he's the posterboy for the UFC. Dude's resume is plenty impressive. He can knock anyone out with ease. To flat out say Rampage is going to walk through Liddell is wrong in my personal opinion. Guess we'll have to wait a while and see.



I agree. Chuck looks freakin' awesome right now. There is no way Rampage will walk through him.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 1, 2007)

Pedigree said:


> I agree. Chuck looks freakin' awesome right now. There is no way Rampage will walk through him.


He didn't walk through him the 1st time did he?  Wasn't Chuck kind of ahead a little 'til Rampage dialed in on 'em?  Then it was all Rampage with no effective response from Chuck's fighting style.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 1, 2007)

Doesn't mean Chuck can't land a shot and end it quick. It will be a stand up war.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes he can, but not as easy.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm just looking towards a great matchup. Either revenge for the Iceman or a huge statement by Rampage.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 1, 2007)

Best thing Goodfella has said in this thread.


----------



## Pedigree (Jan 2, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I'm just looking towards a great matchup. Either revenge for the Iceman or a huge statement by Rampage.



Exactly.
Rampage's beating of Liddell was 3 years ago. It should be a great fight this time.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 2, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> He didn't walk through him the 1st time did he?  Wasn't Chuck kind of ahead a little 'til Rampage dialed in on 'em?  Then it was all Rampage with no effective response from Chuck's fighting style.



Nah, Rampage kinda pushed the pace and won that one bell to bell. Chuck looked a little tentative though, I doubt he'd make that mistake again.


----------



## the nut (Jan 2, 2007)

Chuck has problems with good wrestlers and thats what Rampage is. Oh, and he throws bombs, equall to Chuck's. If Chuck gets by this test, he'll have only one LHW left to beat, The Axe Murderer.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 2, 2007)

the nut said:


> *Chuck has problems with good wrestlers* and thats what Rampage is. Oh, and he throws bombs, equall to Chuck's. If Chuck gets by this test, he'll have only one LHW left to beat, The Axe Murderer.


 
That's if he gets taken down. He rarely does. He had no problems against Randy Couture in their last 2, Tito, Jeff Monson, Babalu both times, Kevin Randleman, Jeremey Horn. Jackson is going to have to find a way to take Chuck down to win. I'm not so sure he'll be able to outstrike Chuck this time out.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 2, 2007)

Chucks sprawl is awesome. He comes from  a pretty decent wrestling background.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 2, 2007)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> Chucks sprawl is awesome. He comes from  a pretty decent wrestling background.



Not to mention it will be so much easier for Chuck to defend against a takedown this time because they will be in the cage. You have next to nothing in the leverage department against the ropes in comparison to the cage. I have a feeling this one will end quickly and I'm not leaning towards either side.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 2, 2007)

I agree, I'm pretty stoked for Chuck vs Rampage. I doubt one will have their way w/ the other, plus I'm thinking it can end in an instant KO from either fighter. I'm excited.


----------



## Strongwarrior (Jan 2, 2007)

Who is rampage? Is that the black guy?


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 3, 2007)

You would think with his amazing takedown defense that the people training against him would train to be able to take down someone with amazing takedown defense.  Why not get a high caliber wrestler in there training you and learn how to get around or counter a really good sprawl?


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 3, 2007)

Strongwarrior said:


> Who is rampage? Is that the black guy?



Newb.  There are more then one.


----------



## Strongwarrior (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah, I saw him...Chuck will beat him for sure next time around...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 6, 2007)

Quote:
                                                                      Originally Posted by *Strongwarrior* 

 
_Who is rampage? Is that the black guy?_

Quote:
                                                                      Originally Posted by *Doublebase* 
_Newb.  There are more then one.


_


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 6, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Strongwarrior*
> 
> 
> ...



O my gosh!  That is the best one I've seen.


----------



## Strongwarrior (Jan 6, 2007)

That baby looks black to me...


----------



## the nut (Jan 7, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> That's if he gets taken down. He rarely does. He had no problems against Randy Couture in their last 2, Tito, Jeff Monson, Babalu both times, Kevin Randleman, Jeremey Horn. Jackson is going to have to find a way to take Chuck down to win. I'm not so sure he'll be able to outstrike Chuck this time out.



I should have said _when_ Chuck has problems, it's with fighters with a wrestling background (Horn, Couture, and Jackson). Mainly because they can take him down, or the threat of takedown is on his mind causing him to strike a little more cautiously. Bottom line, Liddell hasn't faced a striker like Jackson since their last fight and he hasn't faced a fighter with Jackson caliber takedowns since the second Horn fight, and that went well into 4 rounds before Horn quit because he couldn't see anymore. Jackson tends to have problems with ground and pounders, like Shogun and Silva. So, Liddell will be put to the test, should this fight happen. 

What makes you think Jackson can't out strike him this time? Chuck Liddell is not the only fighter that improves from fight to fight.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 7, 2007)

Thank you.  Finally someone else seems to see the clear light.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 7, 2007)

the nut said:


> What makes you think Jackson can't out strike him this time? Chuck Liddell is not the only fighter that improves from fight to fight.


 
Just personal opinion I guess. Both Jackson and Liddell *are* capable of winning the stand-up, Chuck has looked more flawless as of late.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 7, 2007)

The rules about "yes I wanna fight that guy".

1) Question is asked and the fighter doesn't flinch, doesn't change his facial expressions, doesn't look away with his eyes before he answers, and doesn't hesitate before he speakes ... then yes indeedy it's on.  He is not afraid and wants to fight the guy.

2) Question is asked and the fighter (Chuck did all of these) looks down, changes his facial expressions, lookes away with his eyes before he speaks, then almost stutters before answering, then he is .

Chuck knows his days are numbered.  Horn normally fights at like 185 and STILL gave him a hard time ... Jackson is gonna wear the UFC belt.  I'm going to bet that way ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 7, 2007)

*   UFC Confirms Thiago Alves/Banned Substance Story    
MMANEWS.COM 



 Bookmark Us 


 Contact Us 
*  *             Report by:
*Matthew Boone*

             E-mail:
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]MattBoone_420@Yahoo.com*

            Posted on:
*01/05/2007 @ 04:02 PM*



            Source:




*[/FONT]
   [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] The following is from UFC.com 

*In The News* 

A post-fight test has revealed that welterweight contender Thiago Alves tested positive for the banned substance Spironolactone, a diuretic, following his win over Tony DeSouza at UFC 66. Alves faces a possible fine and suspension from the Nevada State Athletic Commission. 
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 7, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> The rules about "yes I wanna fight that guy".
> 
> 1) Question is asked and the fighter doesn't flinch, doesn't change his facial expressions, doesn't look away with his eyes before he answers, and doesn't hesitate before he speakes ... then yes indeedy it's on. He is not afraid and wants to fight the guy.
> 
> ...


 
I hope you're not talking about their fight in Aug. 2005? That fight was completely dominated by Chuck until facial injuries sustained by Horn forced him to verbally tap. Chuck didn't go to the mat once. He just moved around and rocked Horn like 3-4 times. Props to Horn's chin for staying in the fight and getting up, but in no way is that giving someone a hard time.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 7, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I hope you're not talking about their fight in Aug. 2005? That fight was completely dominated by Chuck until facial injuries sustained by Horn forced him to verbally tap. Chuck didn't go to the mat once. He just moved around and rocked Horn like 3-4 times. Props to Horn's chin for staying in the fight and getting up, but in no way is that giving someone a hard time.



Now I gotta watch the match again ...


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 8, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I hope you're not talking about their fight in Aug. 2005? That fight was completely dominated by Chuck until facial injuries sustained by Horn forced him to verbally tap. Chuck didn't go to the mat once. He just moved around and rocked Horn like 3-4 times. Props to Horn's chin for staying in the fight and getting up, but in no way is that giving someone a hard time.


 
Seriously. Horn spent 1/2 that match on his back trying to get Chuck to jump in his guard as well. He was beaten down badly.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 8, 2007)

It was one of the most embarrassing fights Ive seen thus far.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 8, 2007)

Yea, but you have to respect Horn. Over a 100 fights, thats ridiculous. Especially 100 before he even gets a title shot....he mustve lost 1 in every 5 or something to delay it that often.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah Horn is a beast and still pretty damn young too!


----------



## Pedigree (Jan 10, 2007)

The only concern I with Rampage is, he can be a bit careless at times...charging in for the takedown. Chuck usually hurts people when they do that.


----------



## the nut (Jan 10, 2007)

He's the best a trading bombs and shooting into the takedown right off the exchange. Tito should take a page out of his book.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 11, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> The rules about "yes I wanna fight that guy".
> 
> 1) Question is asked and the fighter doesn't flinch, doesn't change his facial expressions, doesn't look away with his eyes before he answers, and doesn't hesitate before he speakes ... then yes indeedy it's on. He is not afraid and wants to fight the guy.
> 
> ...


 
I just saw an interview with Chuck and he said his rematch with Rampage is "his #1 fight," "he doesn't want it to get away," and "been on his mind."


----------

